# Confetti Lamps



## tseger (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone turn confetti lamps? I am wanting to start making them, but I am having trouble finding the inserts at a reasonable price. Anyone have a link to a good supplier of these inserts?   Tim


----------



## Russb (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=confetti-light


----------



## vick (Nov 17, 2006)

Michaels and Walmart have 2 sizes of disposable insert for $1.50 and $2.00 a piece.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 17, 2006)

Let us know how they turned out.  I've toyed with the idea.  If you are selling them. how much are you charging?


----------



## tseger (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Russb_
> <br />http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=confetti-light


Those are the ones I have found, the problem is I am trying to make a product to sell in the $10-$15 range. I have seen these at craft shows in this price range so I know they aren't giving $10 for the insert. I know they are out there, I just gotta find them. Thanks for the info.
Vick, I found 1 size at my local Wal-Mart, but it's almost 2 1/2" and I need the smaller size. Do you have any idea what sizes the ones you saw are? I don't have a Michael's anywhere near where I live. I'll keep a check @ Wal-Mart Thanks.
Kent, As I have already said, I am trying to keep the price somewhere in the $10-$15 range.


----------



## penhead (Nov 17, 2006)

I do believe they sell for $10 but that is a set of four..
which would make them $2.50 each..





> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=990-1400

$7.50 (does not include oil) or $10 (with oil)


> Our hand-blown Confetti Lights will add a festive glow to any occasion. This is sure to be an excellent item for gift giving as well as for craft shows. Each Confetti Light is 1-3/4" tall and approximately 1-1/2" round and will fit into a 1-1/2" diameter recess. Confetti Lights are supplied in sets of four, which includes four lights


----------



## tseger (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />I do believe they sell for $10 but that is a set of four..
> which would make them $2.50 each..
> 
> ...


----------



## Draken (Nov 20, 2006)

You can also try:
http://primitive-originals.stores.yahoo.net/oillampinsert.html
and
http://www.oillampman.com/bottlewick.html

Note I have never ordered from either company, just have them bookmarked for future reference once I get a chuck.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have read on other sites where they don't sell very well.  A lot don't like to mess with the oil so won't buy them.  What most have switched to is the same idea but with a tealight in them.  There is a concern about the heat from the candle close to the wood but in my experience and others there is no issue with that.  Another option is to make the confetti lamps using the same diameter as a tea light candle and provide a spacer that will fit in the hole so if the buyer would prefer to use tea lights instead of confetti lamps they put the spacer in the hole and put a tea light on top.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 20, 2006)

I asked this on another site and nobody knew the answer.

Why are they called "confetti" lamps[?][?][?]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />I asked this on another site and nobody knew the answer.
> 
> Why are they called "confetti" lamps[?][?][?]



Not sure if it's true or not but I found this in Canadian Woodworking after a quick google search.  _"These attractive, hand-turned, oil lamps are called â€˜confetti lampsâ€™ because when a grouping of them are lit together, they resemble confetti."_


----------



## DocStram (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



They look like confetti??  Sounds like an urban legend to me. []


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

Should be saleable.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />I asked this on another site and nobody knew the answer.
> 
> Why are they called "confetti" lamps[?][?][?]


Yah: why are they called that?


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Nov 22, 2006)

i've made them.  i've never tried to sell them, but they do make excellent gifts.  i've used both the craft supplies model as well as the disposeable one's from walmart.  both have their advantages.  the one's from walmart come in two sizes.  the advantage of the smaller one is it doesn't take as large a chunk of wood and you don't have to have a huge forstner bit.


----------

